# my i just found my emerald green fotd



## Q o B (Jan 7, 2006)

sorry 4 the largeness...

emerald green pigment
golden olive pigment
goldmine e/s
velvet moss e/s
ricepaper e/s
humid e/s
juxt e/s
boot black liquid liner







dervish l/p
luminary lustreglass





coppertone blush


----------



## a_parting_gift (Jan 7, 2006)

Is there anything to say to your looks other than 'WOW'?


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 7, 2006)

That's fucking amazing, I love you! I feel so talentless when I see your posts!


----------



## Julie (Jan 7, 2006)

Beautiful! You should be working for MAC if you're not already!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 7, 2006)

mmm love the lips and eyes together.reminds me of watermellons lol.this looks great on you.you can wear any color ma'am and still look hot,if i were to wear that id look like a grag queen lol.you look great woman!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 7, 2006)

ah i just got luminary, it's so amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this look is by far my favourite of yours!! the green looks so pretty with your skintone


----------



## fondue (Jan 7, 2006)

Wow. Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## rcastel10 (Jan 7, 2006)

Your eyeshadow is so perfect.


----------



## MsFashionGuru (Jan 7, 2006)

green with envy!! very pretty, i love it


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 8, 2006)

gorgeous! i so love greens.


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 8, 2006)

i love greens! it looks so pretty


----------



## isabra (Jan 8, 2006)

You are a blending goddess! Perfection.


----------



## DaisyDee (Jan 8, 2006)

you are fabulously beautiful!!


----------



## Q o B (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_ah i just got luminary, it's so amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this look is by far my favourite of yours!! the green looks so pretty with your skintone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i really just noticed how everytime i do a green somethin it always turns out better..im my eyes.. and i guess it is the skintone,i never would have realized 
 i think i need to buy a bunch more greens


----------



## Q o B (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prppygrl69* 
_mmm love the lips and eyes together.reminds me of watermellons lol.this looks great on you.you can wear any color ma'am and still look hot,if i were to wear that id look like a grag queen lol.you look great woman!_

 
gurrrrl please! u'd look just fine!


----------



## Cleopatra (Jan 8, 2006)

Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You are so talented.


----------



## addicted*to*MAC (Jan 8, 2006)

you have SO gota do a tutorial sometime (if you havent already lol) im intregued


----------



## Virgo (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *addicted_to_Mac &lt* 

 
_you have SO gota do a tutorial sometime (if you havent already lol) im intregued_

 
Agreed. I would LOVE to see a tutorial from you.


----------



## 2_pink (Jan 8, 2006)

Your skin looks amazing


----------



## KJam (Jan 8, 2006)

I love emerald green - looks great!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 8, 2006)

Very pretty.


----------



## peike (Jan 8, 2006)

This is very beautyful


----------



## michelleee67 (Jan 9, 2006)

so gorgeous... great job.. looks very pretty on you


----------



## gis08 (Jan 9, 2006)

amazing!


----------



## black_crx (Jan 9, 2006)

Good work! I like your smooth, large eyelids.. they are beautiful! How do you create so big, clear photos?


----------



## Beauty Marked (Jan 9, 2006)

u should make a tutorial...unless u dont want to share ur secrets...i think that by making a tutorial .. u will help the less fortunate


----------



## Pootle_around (Jan 9, 2006)

gorgeous. what mascara are you using


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Oooh Girl This Is Dynamite!


----------



## NJDes (Jan 9, 2006)

Amazing. You look stunning in those colors. Great job.


----------



## Chelly (Jan 9, 2006)

myspace friend!! i sent u a message on there - i hope u got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 btw the green looks fabulous!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jan 9, 2006)

I agree with everyone you should definitely do a tutorial! You look fabulous, I love the greens on you!


----------



## Q o B (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *black_crx* 
_Good work! I like your smooth, large eyelids.. they are beautiful! How do you create so big, clear photos?_

 
i gotta give it to my lil camera..a nikon coolpix 5200. its the nicest little thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and about the tutorials i should probably go do one right now since i have freetime. i dont mind sharing at all its just i dont think id do a very good job at detailing it as far as the words go so it'll just be pictures n the names of the stuff i used hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and then my mascara is non mac and i dont care cuz ive been lovin it for a loonnggg time b4 i discovered mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its maybelline great lash blackest black mascara


----------



## gliter (Jan 9, 2006)

i luv all your work <3


----------



## Beauty Marked (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Iheart MakeupArtCosmetics* 
_it'll just be pictures n the names of the stuff i used hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
good i'm a visual person...i hate reading instructions..i just look at the pictures...thanks mamas..


----------



## hazelinsight (Jan 9, 2006)

Ur just drop dead gorgous. One of my fav makeup artists of all times. Keep it up girl


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 10, 2006)

nice...


----------



## Q o B (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Marked* 
_good i'm a visual person...i hate reading instructions..i just look at the pictures...thanks mamas.._

 
haha great! i hate readin into all that stuff too, so im glad that'll work just fine


----------



## Peaches (Jan 11, 2006)

Looks amazing! Can you please tell me what you used where? As soon as I get my goodies shipped over, I'm trying this first! <3


----------



## user4 (Jan 12, 2006)

pretty!!!!!! love greens on u!!!


----------



## BehindxHerxEyes (Feb 23, 2006)

gorgeous!! I really love the greens..


----------



## nickaboo (Feb 23, 2006)

perfect blending! love it


----------



## syren (Feb 23, 2006)

Wonderful blending!  And those colors are so good on you.


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 23, 2006)

nice...


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 23, 2006)

So jealous of your skills!!


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 23, 2006)

simply amazing


----------



## AspiringArtist (Feb 24, 2006)

It's a good thing you found it.  That is gorgeous!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks lovely.


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Feb 24, 2006)

Beautiful like always
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Green looks very pretty on you.


----------



## Shalalalala (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow-absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Haley (Feb 25, 2006)

WOW, you look fantastic... I am really loving your lips.


----------

